# 231S Massey parts



## Orville Berry (Mar 16, 2018)

Any Massey Ferguson 231S owners that can suggest the best place to find parts. Looking to replace the injectors.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Why not get them rebuilt.??
If I wasn’t buried in work, I’d say sendm to me and I’ll knock’m out real quick..
It’s amazing how a 2 day stay in a hospital bed can set a man back 10.!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hope all is well with you Mike....


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Caught the virus..
The only reason they didn’t keep me was there weren’t any more beds.!!
So they kicked me to the curb, hooked up to o2 & a fist full of meds..
I now have a home o2 machine & 3 mobile canisters, just incase I wanna go out somewhere...


----------



## Orville Berry (Mar 16, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> Why not get them rebuilt.??
> If I wasn’t buried in work, I’d say sendm to me and I’ll knock’m out real quick..
> It’s amazing how a 2 day stay in a hospital bed can set a man back 10.!!


Thanks for the reply, to be honest I didn't think about the rebuild. I will see if I can find someone local.


----------

